# "The Swamp"



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, we finally got moved into our house and now it's time for the display tank! I'm looking forward to taking my time and getting this tank just right!

It is a 90 gallon tank, and I'm going for a "swamp" or "bog" style. I am still on the lookout for my main piece of driftwood, but i got the false bottom together. This will not have a water feature, just a "stream-like" puddle. I don't want the hassle of pumps and sumps. I'm figuring on doing a lot of cork bark mixed with GS for my background.

There will be a misting system hooked up, and i just ordered two dual nozzles from Mistking. I haven't decided on what lighting I'm going with for sure yet either.

False bottom:

























Covered with screen:









Lots more to come soon!
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Cant wait.. Thats a huge tank..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats gonna make an excellent display tank. Not sure 2 dual nozzles will be enough though. I'd go with two dual on the left and right and a quad in the center.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to get my egg crate cutting skills up...


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Thats gonna make an excellent display tank. Not sure 2 dual nozzles will be enough though. I'd go with two dual on the left and right and a quad in the center.


I was wondering if i needed another nozzle...dang.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Well i found the driftwood that is going to make this tank look sweet! 










Now here is the dilemma, i either have to cut the wood and screw it back together or cut out the center brace in the tank.

Any suggestions?
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It'd take a lot of work and some sharp razor blades but you might be able to remove and then reinstall the entire frame. 




mrfrogdude said:


> Well i found the driftwood that is going to make this tank look sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Since you don't plan to fill it with water I say brake the brace out. Just try not to shift the tank around once it has weight to it. 

I really look forward to watching this build. It makes me want to start on more builds lol

Adam


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there no need for a water pump to keep water moving tho??


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Im guessing a pump would be needed to move water, other than that it would just be still water


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

stevendart14 said:


> Im guessing a pump would be needed to move water, other than that it would just be still water


Lol. Standing water is bad ain't it? I would think the water would start stinking after a long period of time


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Standing water shouldn't be a problem if the tank is well planted.

I've never had any issue with smell in any tanks that had standing water... Some of which were set up for a few years.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm that is very nice to know! Thanks for the tip! Now i can finish my build with out the need of a pump!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> Standing water shouldn't be a problem if the tank is well planted.
> 
> I've never had any issue with smell in any tanks that had standing water... Some of which were set up for a few years.


This is true in my experience also. The water added to the tank through misting everyday will circulate some of the "old" water out the drain. This tank will have twice a day misting which will exchange a little extra water than most.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I kept a pair of Azureus for 3 or 4 years in a tank that didnt have a misting system or a drain hooked up... There was a slope down to a corner pond that I never really drained or anything. Still never had an issue with it smelling.

The plants will root down into the false bottom and do their work in sucking nutrients out of the water. I think this is the biggest factor in keeping things from getting nasty.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice to know, I was under the assumption moving water was a must, I guess my mind is still in dendro-05


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the final setup with the wood. I'm waiting on my bulkhead and tree fern fiber slabs. Once i install those i can silicone the wood in place.










More pictures once it's totally hardscaped.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Very interested to see how this pans out. 

Its some very cool driftwood you have there, but dont ever be afraid to take some out, lots of times less wood is more.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Very interested to see how this pans out.
> 
> Its some very cool driftwood you have there, but dont ever be afraid to take some out, lots of times less wood is more.


Thanks, I'm going to have a group of leucs in this tank so the plan is to have as much climbing area as possible. The left side will be kind of a second tier planted to be a second forest floor.

The way the wood is positioned will add great depth to this tank.

Thanks,
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I got my 1/4" bulkheads along with my other goodies from Mistking. Installed the bulkhead, and i added some gorilla glue around the seal for the best seal possible. 









With that small of a drainage hole i was worried about it clogging so i fabbed up a straining cone from one of my wifes Rubbermaid snack jars.... drilled a bunch of 1/16" holes all over and cut out the end and put screen over it.

















Then i siliconed the false bottom in around the drain. Nothing bigger than 1/16" should get through that screen, so i shouldn't have any problems with the drain getting clogged.

















Thanks for looking,
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was thinking of doing something just like this, I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Update!

Here it is with all the tree fern panels siliconed in place. I tried my best to custom cut them in a way to add support to the heavy driftwood. The next step is to cover the left side and silicone in the wood. I think I'll cut some small chunks of tree fern and fill the gaps behind the wood. 

Well enough blabbering...here are a couple crappy pictures. I'll get the good camera out when i get some more progress.





































Back of the tank:









Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Tonight i finished the hard scape. 

I ordered a four bulb T5 HO fixture with 6500K bulbs and led moon lighting. 

I'll post some HD pictures once the lights come in.

Does anyone know of any timers that can run 5 different items at different times?

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

You could get a regular timer and an extension with multiple plug-ins?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Bjcg said:


> You could get a regular timer and an extension with multiple plug-ins?


But if I'm understanding you correctly, wouldn't the regular timer be turning on/off everything at the same time?

I'm hoping to find a single unit able to program multiple plugs(5 minimum) coming on/off at different intervals.

Thanks,
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

You could try this. Grimm here on the forums is using these. I plan on getting one on my next build.

Aquarium Digital PROGRAMMABLE TIMER Wave Maker/Light


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

JoshsDragonz said:


> You could try this. Grimm here on the forums is using these. I plan on getting one on my next build.
> 
> Aquarium Digital PROGRAMMABLE TIMER Wave Maker/Light


Oh nice, that's exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks!
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This looks like it will come out pretty good.

The way you've done your pond would be perfect for taking the top off a large exoterra waterfall and setting over the back of the pond, letting the pump dangle into the water (suspended like that, drawing from the upper water column they tend not to clog). Then hide the front of it with wood or rock "bridge". I'd personally paint the waterfall to look like grey stone, but that is me. In fact I need to pull the one out of my 75 and paint it 

Anyways here is the one I did like that...You might like it.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/36787-evolution-75-gallon.html


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Dendro Dave said:


> This looks like it will come out pretty good.
> 
> The way you've done your pond would be perfect for taking the top off a large exoterra waterfall and setting over the back of the pond, letting the pump dangle into the water (suspended like that, drawing from the upper water column they tend not to clog). Then hide the front of it with wood or rock "bridge". I'd personally paint the waterfall to look like grey stone, but that is me. In fact I need to pull the one out of my 75 and paint it
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice viv you've got there. It would've been a good spot for the waterfall until the second piece of driftwood was installed. 

I'm planning on using some partially submerged plants in the water to get the swampy look. I still have a lot to figure out with this tank, but i think it's coming along pretty nicely. I'm really pleased with the "bones" of the tank and will have pictures up as soon as my light fixture comes in the mail! 

Stay tuned!
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking great so far. I love the sharp look to the driftwood, awesome looking wood like that is so far to find. Keep on updating.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Looking great so far. I love the sharp look to the driftwood, awesome looking wood like that is so far to find. Keep on updating.


Yeah their is a shop here in Phoenix that Carries a huge amount of driftwood, the hardest part is deciding which price you want...haha. I must have spent an hour just turning pieces over looking from all sides.

Mark 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the "mock up" plan for my glass tops. I reinstalled the center brace on the tank so that i can have the top broken up into two smaller pieces.

There will be an eighth of an inch gap between the two glass pieces, and between the glass and the rim. I'm going to be doing Grimm's method of making a silicone bead to seal them all. Each glass panel will be removable just in case i need to down the road.

I will have a dual misting head centered on each side of the tank, if i need more then i will add a nozzle in the center brace. 

I'm also planning to have two, two inch holes on each side of the tank 1" from the front to help with condensation as well as air exchange. I'm also planning on having two fans blowing towards the front glass on timers hung from the center brace.










Still a ways to go but I'm getting there,
Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

You tank is coming along great! Where did you get the wood?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

a628627 said:


> You tank is coming along great! Where did you get the wood?


Thank you. I got the wood from a store in Phoenix called Ocean Floor. The wood is pricey, but very high quality and lots to choose from.

I'll have some updated pictures in the next couple days.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

HQ Picture update!

My Quad T5 light with blue moon LEDs came in the mail today. I bought it from Todd at light your reptiles online. This unit is sweet! I can't wait to see the plants flourish under this lighting. All bulbs are 6500K. 

I got my river rock in place as well. At this point I'm just waiting on my ABG mix until I can order plants. I'm in the process of getting my glass top built from a local glass company. 

Please chime in with any suggestions or comments!
Mark


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunning! No suggestions here - Love the lay out! Can't wait to see it with substrate in it


----------



## allllllen (Sep 24, 2011)

that is one great looking piece of wood.
Where'd you get it from?
Looking good! Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

This tank has come a long way since my last post, I'll get some pictures up soon.

Meanwhile i got seven leucs for the tank, and are in tubs for a couple weeks until i get the tank fully planted.





































They came looking really healthy and fattened up!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads on the Leucs! I love my group! Very bold!

-Chris


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the updated, almost done planting pictures. I have some more Bromeliads on order as well as some other plants for the ground areas.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Some pictures of the misting setup and fans.

Click on pics to enlarge.

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll be adding pictures soon of the fully planted setup...

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there moss growing on the tree fern panels? If so what kind? Fantastic viv!


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is a great looking tank! Now I am inspired to make a swamp style viv  Can't wait for the updated pictures.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks really good like that... how much more planting are you planning on doing?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful viv! I cant wait to see how it looks when the plants grow in.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> Is there moss growing on the tree fern panels? If so what kind? Fantastic viv!


Yes there is moss and liverworts growing on both the drift wood and the tree fern panels. I blended sphagnum, riccia, and a tropical random moss.

The moss on the wood is doing great, and the moss mix on the back ground has taken off a lot since these photos.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

eos said:


> Looks really good like that... how much more planting are you planning on doing?


Thanks, I'm trying to keep it as few species of plants as possible. I added a few more creepers, and climbing vines. I also added five more broms on the wood. I think it should grow in and still show off the hard scape pretty well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

Gah i'm so envious of all you guys' ideas and how it all comes together. cheers on you my friend. you made a fantastic looking build! 

Tim


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

xTimx said:


> Gah i'm so envious of all you guys' ideas and how it all comes together. cheers on you my friend. you made a fantastic looking build!
> 
> Tim


Thank you Tim, glad you like it! 

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Before grow-in Pictures. All planted, just waiting for growth from all the plants! There are already mystery plants popping out of the moss mixes on the driftwood and tree fern panels. I'll try to get together a plant list soon.

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Last few pics for now...

Mark


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anybody know of a good plant that i could use on the perimeter of the water feature? 

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

What are you looking for? Submersed, partial or on the land? Ground cover, low, or a little height? Some cryptocoryne parva would look cool sumbersed around the edge.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=171


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I would like something that can be planted around the edges of my rocks that will grow next to the moss on land and stay short. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Amazing tank. Where did you get the bromeliads? I need to get some for my tanks.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Try some philodendron 'Wend Imbe' or 'pincushion' aroudn the pond.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

A smaller Anubias like A. nana would look nice and their roots can attach to rocks and wood. Philodendron `wend-imbe` is also a good choice, it prefers very wet places in my vivariums.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> A smaller Anubias like A. nana would look nice and their roots can attach to rocks and wood. Philodendron `wend-imbe` is also a good choice, it prefers very wet places in my vivariums.


I found some type of small leaf crypt at petsmart last week, trying that for now to see how it will grow in.

Mark


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Cryptocoryne parva is a good choice if that's what you picked up.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Feeding time! All seven are visible in this pic...









A random tiny mushroom popped up next to this random plant. Two surprises at once today.









Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Quick cell phone pic update. Growth from the moss mix has exploded over the past 8 months! I am pretty happy on how the tank has filled in. As you can see, the fans came un-glued and are just hanging now. Here are the pics...














































I hope this build will inspire someone else to do a large display!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mbsplit2 (Dec 17, 2013)

What gravel are you using.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cykada (Apr 1, 2012)

i would arrange those fans differently. glue them in the top corners of the tank pointing at the front glass pannel. In my opinion they dont look too good.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone have recommendations of glue that will attach to glass and the plastic of the fans? And not kill my frogs while its curing?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

I would just suggest using neodymium magnets. Simple, clean, no fumes, and you can easily move the fans if you decide to. 

You can get them from Home Depot for around $3 for a box of 12.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

All heed Agrippa, conqueror of the Celts.

Oh wait, this isn't the "Spartacus" board...

Seriously, magnets. If one ever malfunctions, no hassles. (although, I do hang mine w galvanized wire).


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Agrippa said:


> I would just suggest using neodymium magnets. Simple, clean, no fumes, and you can easily move the fans if you decide to.
> 
> You can get them from Home Depot for around $3 for a box of 12.


Thanks! Didn't even think of using those before.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

mrfrogdude said:


> Here is the updated, almost done planting pictures. I have some more Bromeliads on order as well as some other plants for the ground areas.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


what is the light source you used?


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think he mentioned 4 T5s near the beginning of the thread.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Correct, a 4 bulb T5HO with 6500k bulbs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

